# Help my Vaporesso Lux s has stopped working.



## juliannaidoo.jn (14/2/20)

Hi guys, I'm in desperate need of some advice. I bought my Vaporesso Lux s in July last year and used it to help stop smoking. This was my only mod and I used it daily until last Friday at work. I had it on charge through my laptop. When I went out to vape it fired for a few minutes and then just went dead. Not like when you shut it down but the screen went black and none of the buttons worked. I tried a few times but nothing, then it comes on in it's own. I took out the batteries wiped down the terminals and re installed it and nothing. Today I took it to Vape king in fourways where I bought it from. The sales guy said that the batteries are dead but when he put it in the display shows one is 100% and the other 0%. The side that shows 0% was always an issue. That side always died before the other side. Even when I swapped the batteries. Being older than three month I was told there is no warranty and it is just a heavy paperweight now. I am using the Aspire Tigon that was pif'd to me by Dean here at the forum, what a life saver!!
Btw the sales guy at Vapeking fourways said that I cant get the tigon coils in SA.
Two questions, 
1. Can the Lux s be fixed? Who can I check with in the Northgate Fourways area.
I dont have any spare cash to get a new mod so it will have to be fixed somehow.
2. Is it true that you cant get Aspire tigon coils in SA?

Looking forward to the answers.
Thanks for the help in advance.
Julian

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## juliannaidoo.jn (14/2/20)

Still like this after charging for 20 min.






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

juliannaidoo.jn said:


> Still like this after charging for 20 min.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro open the mod and check that all wires are fixed in place. Other than that I am not sure.
I also think @Phoenix might also be able to help or point you in a direction.
Then somewhere on the forum I read about a workshop that does this type of stuff fixing electronics and mods.
Will search for the thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

I hope it's not on your board and it's just a wire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar can you help us here bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

http://vapemafia.co.za/
@Jengz recommend this spot in another thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## juliannaidoo.jn (14/2/20)

Thanks @Resistance, I will check them out. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/2/20)

From the picture, looks like one of you batteries bit the dust. 
After a year, good idea to replace batts anyhow. 
Go to a shop and try it with two new batteries. Borrow two from the shop guys just to test before you buy tho.
Internal charging WILL kill you batteries as the cheaper mods dont have charge balancing like the DNA chips do. So if its that, get an external Charger ASAP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/2/20)

There is plenty cheap mods in the classifieds. Much cheaper than anybody going to charge you to repair that mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/2/20)

When in doubt quote Battery Mooch. This is from his Facebook page.

"When should you replace a battery?

Here are a few things to look for and be aware of. You should replace your battery...

- When you start getting earlier and more frequent "low battery" alerts from your regulated mod even though you haven't increased the power.

- When you notice that your mechanical/unregulated mod doesn't hit as hard, or for as long, as it used to (before needing to recharge your battery).

- If it starts getting warmer during use or charging even though you haven't changed power settings or your coil resistance.

- If your charger will no longer get to 4.20V before stopping. Make sure the charger is functioning properly and try switching charger bays before replacing the battery though.

- If you see physical damage to the metal top or can of the battery. Things like dents and deep scrapes should not be ignored! A damaged wrap and top insulator ring can be replaced without needing to replace the battery.

- If it vents and leaks fluid, even the smallest amount. Continuing to use a battery after it has vented can lead to the battery overheating and possibly going into thermal runaway and bursting.

- If it has rusted badly. You don't need to worry about a few small spots but if they are pushing the wrap up or growing larger then replace the battery.

- If it has discharged down below 2.0V for a long period of time. Accidentally discharging down below that for a short period of time is ok. But if you left a battery unused for a long period of time and it's now dropped below 2.0V, replace it. You might be able to "recover" the battery with certain chargers but it's probably damaged and it's just not worth it.

- There's no need to replace a battery on a fixed schedule, e.g., once a year. Those who use their batteries at high power levels might have to replace them every few months, or even sooner. Low power vapers can easily get a couple years of use out of their batteries.

- Never throw your battery in the trash! Please recycle it. Many electronics or home improvement stores and vape shops will accept your batteries for recycling. First give the battery a couple of wraps in whatever tape you have to insulate it from any metal it might touch.

- You do not need to replace a battery if you dropped it but there's no physical damage."

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/20)

Resistance said:


> http://vapemafia.co.za/
> @Jengz recommend this spot in another thread


Same guys I had in mind .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

